# Football training



## titans1854 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm 16 and my senior year in high school football will start next september. I'm 5'8" and around 150.  I play cornerback so i'll need to be quick and explosive. Right now i train just like any other person, which pretty much means i don't follow a football specific training program. not sure about my squat max but my bench is around 185 and power clean is 155 but i don't power clean very often. i don't have definite goals except to get stronger and faster. i have to train at school 3 days a week. i only do 2 workouts right now: upper body and lower body but i'm going to change it to legs, chest & tri, back & bi. At school i mostly sit around so i can go to 24 hr fitness later where there is better equipment. I have been lifting for around 2.5 years but i haven't been lifting during season so that takes away around 7 months total beacause of my 2 seasions of football. I made this thread to post my calories and total protein and to get advice on pretty much anything, weight lifting or football.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 13, 2004)

1-280
2-1340
3-850
4-2018
5-540

Total: 5028 cal, 202g protein

I don't usually eat 5028 cal. i had a dbl. western bacon cheeseburger combo supersized. I don't have a really clean and that is partly due what food is available to me since i'm only 16 and i don't buy my own food usually.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 13, 2004)

also, i take 10 g of pure creatine and around 5 g of glutamine from my protein shakes. I usually take 2 optimum whey shakes in whole milk with my creatine.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 14, 2004)

1-750
2-560
3-1200
4-1150
5-410

calories: 4070
protein: 236

I worked out legs today.
4x10 Squats
2x10 Leg press
4x10 leg extensions
4x10 leg curls
1x10 raises (i got muscle spasms in my leg so i had to finish early.)


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, 16 and already a senior? I was 17 when I was a senior in high school.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 15, 2004)

i will be 17 when i'm a senior. i'm a junior right now, training for the upcoming football season when i'll be a senior. birthday is in july.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 15, 2004)

1-810
2-710
3-1250
4-1010

lifted chest & tri's

calories: 3780, 242g protein

weighed in at 154  lbs. with gym shorts and shoes


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 16, 2004)

1-950
2-975
3-800
4-860

only 5:12 pm though
calories: 3585, 225g protein


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

1-275
2-1375
3-750

2400 calories, 63g protein
5pm so i better get to eatin' protein


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 18, 2004)

i don't want to go into my meals but i got like 3500 cals and like 160 g protein. not a good day. skool fucks up my diet.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 23, 2004)

i don't have time to post my diet everyday but my bench max as of Feb 22, 2004 is 185 lbs. I'd like to get 10 lbs. a month added to my max but that will be difficult.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 16, 2004)

my diet has been shitting lately (low calorie). i'm going to max my bench again this weekend.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 29, 2004)

As of March 29, 2004 max bench is 195 lbs.
10 lbs. in 37 days. not too good.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

dude that not bad


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> dude that not bad



thanx. it kind of felt like my spotter help me but he said he didn't so i hope he didn't.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

oh yea dude,
i get psycho with taht shit

even if they were just lightly touching it i freak out

so i just tell them to help lift it off and then dont even think about touching it till i say


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 29, 2004)

i know and i'm too tired to try it again. i'll max out in few days to see if it's legit.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

i wouldnt do it so often dude, no more actual all out maxes then once a week


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 2, 2004)

i chekced my max yesterday and my max is 195 lbs. I guess my spotter didn't help me before.

i also weighed in at 158 lbs. That's 8 lbs since 2/13 (i think that's about 50 days).


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 9, 2004)

thinking of taking SANS V12


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 10, 2004)

you gained 8 lbs in 50 dayz... thats pretty good..  ive been 180-190 since the 9th grade.. im 16 (junior year) and play HS football too.. i play LB and FB.. i dont count my calories though.. i just eat when i get hungry or bored


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 10, 2004)

i tried to count my calories but take too much time to think about it at the end of the day.


----------

